
Elixir's package manager, Hex, gains private packages and organizations - chrismccord
https://hex.pm/blog/private-packages-and-organizations
======
dudul
Is it possible at this point to configure mix to fetch dependencies from a
self-hosted package manager repository? Similar for example to self-hosted sbt
or maven repositories that can be configured in the build script.

